# Linseed and Barley Boilers



## little_boggle (25 July 2012)

Hi All,

I am trying to get some advice/info on linseed and barley boilers (large ones that you put in a feed room). Does anyone use them? How much did it cost? Is it good value for money? I would appreciate any information that you can offer.


----------



## Miss L Toe (25 July 2012)

This sort of thing is OK for a yard with 50 horses, but you might be cheaper and less messy to buy in micronised linseed. Boiled barley, is generally fed to hunt horses in hard work, not to many others. I think Newmarket Horse Requisites could supply
http://shop.horserequisites.co.uk/e...ectPath=/Shops/13062006-11837/Products/EQ0097


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 July 2012)

I've used a Baby Burco - brilliant things they are & still around (and lots cheaper )  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BABY-BURCO-BOILER-GOOD-WORKING-ORDER-/261073146897?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3cc92c1411

1 winter I had 2 on the go at the same time


----------



## Tammytoo (25 July 2012)

Wouldn't feeding micronised linseed and micronised barley be easier?

Baby Burco boilers are ideal if you really want to be messy!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (25 July 2012)

you cant beet boiled barley. get a burco boiler!


----------



## Maesfen (25 July 2012)

Depends how many you are feeding but I agree, a baby Burko would do the job.  The last one looks to be good prices.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=baby+burco+boiler
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&ref=pd_sl_37ta4639tm_e
http://www.caterkwik.co.uk/shop/com...ter-boilers/?gclid=CI_MnvfhtbECFYzbfAod3VcAug
http://www.nisbets.co.uk/Baby-Burco-Water-Boiler/J795/ProductDetail.raction
http://www.cnmonline.co.uk/home.php?cat=87&cnid=87&gclid=CNzesM7itbECFSsntAodgD4AGw


----------



## little_boggle (26 July 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I'll check out the links.


----------



## Maesfen (26 July 2012)

I meant to add if you have any house clearance places near you they might have some in although I think they have to be careful due to H&S for the wiring.  
At a big yard we had an electric copper boiler which was filled with water, a trivet put in and then a metal bucket of barley and linseed with water added to it; simmered all day and was ready for the hunters in the evening.  They all loved it and the smell was amazing.
If you're only doing for one have you thought about a microwave and large Pyrex bowl?


----------



## Goldenstar (26 July 2012)

Maesfen said:



			I meant to add if you have any house clearance places near you they might have some in although I think they have to be careful due to H&S for the wiring.  
At a big yard we had an electric copper boiler which was filled with water, a trivet put in and then a metal bucket of barley and linseed with water added to it; simmered all day and was ready for the hunters in the evening.  They all loved it and the smell was amazing.
If you're only doing for one have you thought about a microwave and large Pyrex bowl?
		
Click to expand...

The mess inthe microwave when it's goes wrong is ghastly .


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 July 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			The mess inthe microwave when it's goes wrong is ghastly .
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you speak from experience!


----------



## Spyda (26 July 2012)

A show yard I worked at recently used to feed boiled barley in winter to some of the horses and they used an old catering water heater. You know, one of those silver, cylindrical water heaters with the little tap to dispense boiling water. It used to work great when filled with water and whole barley and left to tick over overnight. Maybe worth trying? I would, if I wanted to feed fresh cooked barley in the future.


----------



## little_boggle (24 January 2013)

Know it's been ages since I mentioned this but look what I just found on the competition page...https://horseandhoundcompetitions.i...8/Win-a-five-gallon-linseed-and-barley-boiler. Definitely entering.


----------



## Spyda (24 January 2013)

little_boggle said:



			Know it's been ages since I mentioned this but look what I just found on the competition page...https://horseandhoundcompetitions.i...8/Win-a-five-gallon-linseed-and-barley-boiler. Definitely entering. 

Click to expand...

Thanks for the link! Have entered but the question confuses me because ALL those 3 grains are fed to horses. Most concentrate rations comprise wheat in some form!  Just me being pedantic


----------



## izafriendly (25 January 2013)

i have a stableboy barley boiler from newmarket requisites that i may sell, pm me if you are interested, its had little use and is in excellent condition - only for sale as i no longer have the mare i bought it for
cheers jo


----------



## pizzi (25 January 2013)

For small amounts I use a slow cooker. Works really well.


----------



## Spyda (25 January 2013)

What size boiler capacity would you need for 1kg whole barley? I can't fathom out what size I'd need and I'd hate to get one too small, but equally, or too big.


----------



## Miss L Toe (25 January 2013)

After cooking linseed for two seasons for one hunter, with mess and time, I made a HAYBOX, brought a big pressure cooker up to pressure and put it in haybox for 6 hours.
Nowadays I feed micronised linseed, every day, no mess.


----------



## Amymay (25 January 2013)

Miss L Toe said:



			Boiled barley, is generally fed to hunt horses in hard work, not to many others.
		
Click to expand...

Boiled barley has so many wonderful uses.  Horses in hard work, youngsters, oldies.....  It is cheap to feed and a good alternative to many other feeds.

I used to love coming on to the yard in the morning and dishing up for the horses.  The boiler would be on a timer and would come on and cook in time for 7.00am breakfast.

And then do the same for evening feeds.

Winter bliss!


----------

